# Up For A Black Burger?



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Burger King Japan has two new burgers with jet-black buns and black cheese Japan Today Japan News and Discussion


Would  you tuck into a jet black burger?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a chance in hell, it looks absolutely disgusting


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

You wouldn't even try it? I'm sure it tastes like a burger.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 20, 2014)

No.

No, make that HELL no.

An even bigger statement, that, when you take into consideration that I am a frick'n _shart_.

Ewwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go. 

Maybe it's my fondness for squid-ink pasta that would encourage me.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> 
> Maybe it's my fondness for squid-ink pasta that would encourage me.



"Squid-ink"?!?!?

Well hell, I'll bet this honey ri-cheer'll LOVE it then:






@earlycuyler

Eat it up, Krystal! You go, girly!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> ...




You've never had squid-ink pasta? A traditional Italian dish. So good!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 20, 2014)

Ninja burgers - I bet they're delish!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Ninja burgers - I bet they're delish!




I'll bet they are selling very well indeed!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 20, 2014)

I would try the Kuro Pearl version.  I don't like a bunch of sloppy condiments on burgers, so the Kuro Diamond version is a bit du trop.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 20, 2014)

McDonald's did it last year


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> 
> Maybe it's my fondness for squid-ink pasta that would encourage me.





			
				mcshart said:
			
		

> "Squid-ink"?!?!?





			
				unkotare said:
			
		

> You've never had squid-ink pasta? A traditional Italian dish. So good!



Nah.

I ain't ever tried it yet.

S'pose it may be because I'm kinda afraid of _gettin' shot_.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Mmmmm....


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> ...




Why would you get shot?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> 
> Maybe it's my fondness for squid-ink pasta that would encourage me.





			
				mcshart said:
			
		

> "Squid-ink"?!?!?





			
				unkotare said:
			
		

> You've never had squid-ink pasta? A traditional Italian dish. So good!





			
				mama if that's shartin' up then I'm shartin' out said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> I ain't ever tried it yet.
> 
> S'pose it may be because I'm kinda afraid of _gettin' shot_.





			
				unkotare said:
			
		

> Why would you get shot?



It's not really hard to get yourself shot in Little Italy, you know.

That's what makes it so beautiful — the mystique.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

To be honest, I think it looks disgusting.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 22, 2014)

Eww no it's looks gross.


----------



## mdk (Sep 22, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Eww no it's looks gross.



Agreed. We also eat with our eyes and if it doesn't look good it usually isn't. I was grossed out when Heinz Ketchup released those colored ketchup several years back. It tasted the same but dripping my fries in purple ketchup was just...bizarre.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Eww no it's looks gross.
> ...


Exactly
Appetizing trumps curiosity


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol at the comments:


> petrolburger, very good with petrolcola... you can buy it online too with your petroldollar... thanks usa for giving us such a masterpiece of elegance.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

I think that pasta up above looks pretty nasty too.  It reminds me of a pile of worms.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Very unappetizing indeed!!!  Lol!


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Burger King Japan has two new burgers with jet-black buns and black cheese Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> Would  you tuck into a jet black burger?


 
Not the norm but I would try it, the Burger Kings in Japan are better than the ones stateside anyways.


----------



## R.D. (Sep 23, 2014)

I would try them, the pepper one


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

Agreed. I'm surprised how timid some people are about food here!


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Agreed. I'm surprised how timid some people are about food here!



I am pretty timid about food in general. I have some very odd eating habits and personal restrictions concerning my diet. I don't eat any seafood, red meat, and pork. My major source of protein comes from chicken/ turkey and must be off the bone if it is on my plate. I will however eat any vegetable put in front of my face. Noms!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I'm surprised how timid some people are about food here!
> ...




You should work on that problem.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I don't think it is a problem in the least. Besides, its more for ya'll to eat.  We all have our eating quirks. I was a vegetarian for many years until health issues required me to eat more protein.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




You're wrong. There is no excuse for an adult to eat like a frightened child.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am sorry my eating habits don't conform to what you think they should be. Isn't personal choice and freedom just grand?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...





Pretending to be proud of an infantile neurosis does not make it something laudable.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why are you being abrasive? These are choices that I made myself and of my own free will. Why does my eating habits bother you so much? And how does it effect you in any way?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

Good luck with your arrested development.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Good luck with your arrested development.



Luck isn't required, I am doing quite well actually. Hopefully the next time we have an interaction you won't be so impolite. Again, I apologize greatly for not eating what you want me to eat.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Agreed. I'm surprised how timid some people are about food here!


 
Most people usually stick to what they know when it comes to food and get intimidated by different things.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think that pasta up above looks pretty nasty too.  It reminds me of a pile of worms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with your arrested development.
> ...



No, you're not.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I'm surprised how timid some people are about food here!
> ...



True, but I find it odd that this is an area where some people seem almost proud of thinking and behaving like children.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Clearly you know me better then myself and my primary physician. I think I am going to go ahead and take his advice over some internet random.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think that pasta up above looks pretty nasty too.  It reminds me of a pile of worms.
> ...



Isn't it just colored black, but tastes the same?


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
Yup and its the same with music.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I love all styles of music. Just because I eat a certain way that doesn't conform to your standards doesn't make a child. Why do you folks care what type of food I eat? These are decisions I have made for myself and I apologize if they live up to your standards.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
I didn't say anything to you dude, relax.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I am relaxed. And you agreed with the poster that claim "people seem almost proud of thinking and behaving like children" because I have certain eating habits that doesn't jive with what he thinks unacceptable. He is being uncommonly rude to me for no reason.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


 
I do agree with him that when it comes to food and diet people tend to stick with what they know, as far as insulting you personally I don't remember doing that.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I never said you did personally insult me but Unkotare certainly did. I am not a rude or impolite poster and I was hoping that same courtesy would be extended to me by Unkotare. That was too much to hope for I guess.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




No, no. The sauce - and sometimes the pasta itself - is actually made from squid ink. Usually with lots of garlic as well. So good.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




Also true.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




Do you expect to be treated like a child because you eat like one?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well what does squid ink taste like?    I hope it doesn't come from their butts!


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I expect to be treated respectfully and with politeness when I have given you no cause to treat me otherwise. You're being uncommonly rude to me without call. If I came into this thread bandying insults I would expect others to be sharp with me, I haven't done so and yet you persist to do so. Why?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It comes from inside the squid. You know how they shoot out ink when a predator is trying to catch them? Hard to explain how it tastes until you try it. Kind of 'greasy' I guess.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



So you do want to be treated like a child. Sorry, not gonna happen.


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If being asked to be treated politely and with respect makes me a child then I guess I am guilty as charged. Its appallingly clear you cannot discuss this topic without hurling insults. Pity.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...






Go take a rest on your fainting couch and try not to think of 'yucky' food, precious.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Sep 23, 2014)

Racists!

It's African-American burger!


----------



## mdk (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Poor dear. Maybe others blithely accept your wanton rudeness for whatever reason but I can assure I won't be one of them. Have a lovely day. Hopefully you don't run across someone that does not follow your beliefs so you won't have to deal with getting your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoy your baby food and dry, white toast, Captain Adventure.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I wonder how healthy it is to consume ink that comes from some the insides of some sea animal's glands?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




People have been enjoying it for a very long time.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Enjoying?  Or just pretending to?    I don't know about that.  LOL.  Squid ink?


----------



## guno (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Burger King Japan has two new burgers with jet-black buns and black cheese Japan Today Japan News and Discussion
> 
> 
> Would  you tuck into a jet black burger?




Looks good


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Try it once. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well I'll think about it, but I don't think it's on the menu at most of the places I usually eat.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



No, he is being rude for a very good reason.

Do you know that old saying, "you are what you eat?"  Well, we know what he puts in his maw, he eats shit.  Any one that willingly consumes fast food is going to poison their mind and their soul, and thus be of bad humor.  Even when confronted with their foul behavior.

Frankly, if I were you, and I'd chosen a Vegan or Vegetarian lifestyle, and a doctor told me I was nutrient deficient and needed to start eating animal products, I'd seek out the assistance of a professional nutritionist.  You don't need that sort of advice.  Everything you need you can almost always get in plant products and vitamin supplements unless you have a rare nutritional disorder.

But if Unkotare is actually admitting to eating at McDonald's?  Well, there's where the ignorance and bad attitude is coming from. 

*You’ll Never Eat McDonald’s Again After Reading These 10 Horrifying Facts*
You 8217 ll Never Eat McDonald 8217 s Again After Reading These 10 Horrifying Facts True Activist


> Feeling hungry? You may want to read the rest of this article before you head to your favorite fast food restaurant and order your usual chemical and prescription drug-ridden meal. Did you know you’re likely eating crushed beetles and or duck feathers with your fast food burger? Here are some of the most disgusting additives you’re eating when you hit the drive-thru:
> 
> ***Please share this for every one who is still fast asleep!***
> 
> ...


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 24, 2014)

I use cuttlefish ink in my Risotto Nero and Linguine Nero, one large female cuttlefish's ink sacks will last me all summer.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Any one that willingly consumes fast food ...




When did I say that? Pay attention.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Any one that willingly consumes fast food ...
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Not even curious? I'd definitely give it a go.
> 
> Maybe it's my fondness for squid-ink pasta that would encourage me.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




And?


----------



## Samson (Sep 24, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Ninja burgers - I bet they're delish!



Yeah,






On the scale of Weird Japanese Food, this doesn't rank terribly high


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 24, 2014)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja burgers - I bet they're delish!
> ...


Looks like it's in the _Blackened _Cajun style of food..


----------



## Samson (Sep 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Actually it looks burnt.

When I grill burgers, I make an effort to toast the buns. If one gets a little burnt, then that's the one I eat, secretly, before my reputation can be tarnished.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2014)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja burgers - I bet they're delish!
> ...




Indeed.  These are incredibly tame.  No tentacles whatsoever.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> I use cuttlefish ink in my Risotto Nero and Linguine Nero, one large female cuttlefish's ink sacks will last me all summer.



Where on earth do you get that?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > I use cuttlefish ink in my Risotto Nero and Linguine Nero, one large female cuttlefish's ink sacks will last me all summer.
> ...



There is no seafood market near you?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Yes, but I've never seen that before.  Maybe because I've never looked.  I still can't help but to think, yuck.  

But then again, I eat steamed clams, and a lot of people think those are gross too.  Lol.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > I use cuttlefish ink in my Risotto Nero and Linguine Nero, one large female cuttlefish's ink sacks will last me all summer.
> ...


Liverpool or Manchester Wholesale Fish Market.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2014)

I Ate Burger King Japan s Black Cheeseburger And the McDonald s One Too


----------

